# Affairs in order?



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

Just had a question come up after scheduling what I consider to be minor surgery. The surgeon asked me to fill out a form with questions he felt needed to be answered.
The one that stumped me was :Whom to contact in the case of an emergency and/or should I not survive the procedure.
After considerable thought, I decided to donate any usable organs
since I really don't have any "surviving relatives" and haven't really had any for over ten years.


----------



## ConfusedInMichigan (Oct 27, 2012)

funny how the word divorce implies some sort of finality. What can be done legally and what can be done emotionally are far from on par.


----------



## Pbartender (Dec 6, 2012)

Heh... I was just thinking that in the context of this forum, the title of this thread takes on a whole different meaning.




Pb.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I still have two parents who survive me. Honestly if it were just my sister I'd rather have my 14y/o make a decision. But right now it's Mom followed by Dad followed by my best friend. It IS an odd thing to talk about - especially at a relatively young age.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

EnjoliWoman said:


> I still have two parents who survive me. Honestly if it were just my sister I'd rather have my 14y/o make a decision. But right now it's Mom followed by Dad followed by my best friend. It IS an odd thing to talk about - especially at a relatively young age.


I understand. But my situation is different in that I haven't had any living relatives for the last two and a half years. Before than,I just thought I did.
Didn't mean this utterance to cause any grief.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

No grief. I think everyone should have your kind of foresight.


----------



## eldubya (Aug 23, 2012)

Wow...I am newly divorced, approaching 55 and childless. What you did was really a good idea and know you aren't alone. I have started to think about who I should trust with my estate...whatever small part is left...should something happen to me tomorrow!


----------

